# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Actividad de construcción de presas en España a febrero 2015

## Jonasino

selection.pdf

selection(1).pdf

selection(2).pdf

Fuente: COMITÉ NACIONAL ESPAÑOL DE GRANDES PRESAS

----------

Los terrines (18-abr-2015),sergi1907 (18-abr-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Interesante Jonasino ver como van las nuevas obras hidráulicas.
Yo la verdad es que las que mejor conozco son Yesa, Siles y la Balsa de Cadimo, pondré un documento de dicha construcción.

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/agua/pl...tcm7-26953.pdf

----------

Jonasino (26-abr-2015)

----------

